# Viktor's First "Track Trail"



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor did super-good yesterday!!!

We started by laying out a "track"... a small really simple one, but he knocked it out like a champ!!! Kristi said did great for his first, like he had been trained or just knew what he was doing. 

I am SOOOO proud of my buddy!!! 

He is making such good progress


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSKnight said:


> Viktor did super-good yesterday!!!
> 
> We started by laying out a "track"... a small really simple one, but he knocked it out like a champ!!! Kristi said did great for his first, like he had been trained or just knew what he was doing.
> 
> ...


Good work Viktor
Is he doing SAR??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great Greg!!!!!!!!!!!! Kudos to you and Viktor! I am betting we will see a brag next year for a BH & Tracking 1 or an AKC tracking title 

Lee


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Miss Molly May: We are just doing basics for now. This is a dog that wasn't house-trained, didn't know how to play ball, and didn't know his basic commands 2 months ago when he was rescued. 

Lee: We shall see... your recommendation of Kristi was "spot on"!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSKnight said:


> Miss Molly May: We are just doing basics for now. This is a dog that wasn't house-trained, didn't know how to play ball, and didn't know his basic commands 2 months ago when he was rescued.
> 
> Lee: We shall see... your recommendation of Kristi was "spot on"!!!


 

sound like Viktor fell into the right hands!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Sounds like you have a natural on you hands!


----------

